# Recrutement et enquete de credit



## EAmax (28 Apr 2005)

J'ai entendue dire que durant le proscessus  d'embauche il y avais une enquete de crédit

A quel niveaux le credits peu nuire au recrutement.


----------



## quebecrunner (28 Apr 2005)

Si tu est ÃƒÂ  la veille de faire faillite, et surtout si tu a des contraventions qui ne sont pas payés.


----------



## caine737 (28 Apr 2005)

est-ce nouveau que ca fasse partie du processus d'embauche?


----------



## 1R22eR (28 Apr 2005)

Non ce n est pas dans le processus mais comme tu dois surement le savoir l armée n est pas cas probleme surtout financier mais l enquete qui se fait est seulement celle de sécurité, je ne sais pas qui a sorti cette rumeur mais moi quand je suis rentré aucune enquete concernant mon crédit a été fait.


----------



## EAmax (28 Apr 2005)

J'ai  lus sa dans le forum anglais metton sa ma decourager car  comme tout le monde chu humain pis  j'ai des petits probleme financier.(1 pret et bourse pas payé pis  un bill elever chez sears )


----------



## Arts (28 Apr 2005)

Décourage toi pas Max  Hehe
jamais je croierais que sa t'empeche de joindre les forces !!


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Apr 2005)

Des ptis problemes de credits ne te nuirait pas pour l'application de base. Il vont savoir ques'ce tu as sur ta fiche, may si s'est pas quelqu'e chose qui vas the mettre en faillite, tu devrait etre bon. 

Mes quan un recruteur te demande si tu a des debtes, sois honet. S'est si tu essai de'l cache que tu aurait des problemes


----------



## quebecrunner (29 Apr 2005)

Les gars, ne vous énervez pas avec les dettes. La preuve, c'est que je suis rentré  ;D

Cependant, les tickets non payés peuvent vous empêcher d'être accepté dans les forces. 

Alors payer tout le temps vos tickets ÃƒÂ  jour...  ;D


----------



## jyn (29 Apr 2005)

Je crois qu'il faut seulement que tu doit être libre de toute obligation judiciaire depuis au moins 6 mois. Est-ce que tu es allé sur le site de recrutement ? Ils ont toute une foule d'information et même ils parlent du genre de questions de l'entrevue.
recrutement.forces.gc.ca je crois que c'est l'adresse.

Personnellement je n'ai pas eu de problèmes , il suffit de répondre honêtement.


----------



## EAmax (2 May 2005)

Alors pourquoi sur le forum angalis y dise sa ????


----------



## Frantireur (3 May 2005)

Moi j'ai une dette étudiante de 6 000$ (qui me resse ÃƒÂ  payer) et j'ai eu la malchance d'avoir un dossier criminel au MINEUR, je ne le cache pas... et toute fois j'ai passé tout le processus de recrutement y compris l'entrevue. Je ne peux pas dire que le fait d'avoir un dossier au MINEUR m'a aider, cela ÃƒÂ  relentie (étude sur la sécurité) mais mon dossier ÃƒÂ  été aprouvé par Borden. Ãƒ  l'entrevue, le recruteur m'a demandé si j'avais des dettes étudiante, j'ai dit tout simplement la vérité. C'est ce qu'il voulait entendre, ils connaissent déjÃƒÂ  ta situation, ils veulent juste s'avoir si tu es honnaite. Bon, après je lui ai demandé si le fait d'avoir un dossier au MINEUR et des dettes me nuierais pour ma sélection, il m'a dit NON ;D j'ai autant de chance que tout le monde.

Pour les dettes, comme d'autre on dit cela doit dépendre du montant évidament...ÃƒÂ  voir

Pour les dossiers criminel, au mineur, cela n'empèche en rien ta canditature et ta sélection, ÃƒÂ  moin davoir encore une probation.
Dossier criminel au majeur, PROPLÃƒË†ME!!!!! :blotto: sans pardon.

Présentement depuis le mois de Mars, je suis libéré ÃƒÂ  jamais de mon foutu dossier qui était une chaine ÃƒÂ  boulon, jai eu mon pardon yahooou ;D 

EAmax, je t'encourage, je croie pas que le fait d'avoir quelques dette te nuiera pour le recrutement :salute

Salut


----------



## samdu22 (27 Apr 2007)

Moi pour ma part j'avais une dette de 4000$ avec visa qui ses retrouvée en recouvrement. Le recrutement ma demandé de leurs fournir une lettre de l'agence de recouvrement qui prouve que j'ai bien pris une entente de paiement mensuels avec eux.Un coup la lettre reçu, ils ont rappelés pour me donner la date de mon assermentation et  mon QMB a st-jean. Pas plus compliquer que sa!! 
Bonne chance a vous ma gang d'endetté!!!


----------



## mysteriousmind (27 Apr 2007)

Lors de l'enquète de fiabilité, si quelque chose par rapport au crédit (Ex. contravention non payé) apparait, les FC seront au courant. Il ne veulent pas avoir des gens qui ont des dêtes trop trop car la tentation de frauder peut être forte pour une personne qui a de grave dette.

Il n'y a pas d'enquète de crédit proprement faite, mais ils le sauront.


----------



## stephamil (13 May 2008)

salut..jaimerais savoir un truc.  Si jai acculumé des contraventione et mon permis a été suspendu, mais que jai maintenant un arrangement avec eux et que j'ai même presque termminé...est-ce que ca peut me nuire si je viens aujourd'hui de deposé ma demande d'enrolement et que je vais terminer de payer le reste de ces contraventions dans quelques jours?


----------



## Nagual (14 May 2008)

casse toi pas la tête avec ça....


----------



## geo (15 May 2008)

Les FC font un "test" de fiabilité... qui englobe les dettes et la façon que les futures membres des FC traitent leurs affaires.
Les FC n'aiment pas le prospect d'embaucher quelqu'un juste pour voir l'arrivé d'une saisie de solde - ou chose du genre.

Si ta dette pour les contraventions doit être réglé dans les jours à venir, ça devrait pas être un problème.
Pour ce qui est du permis suspendu - tant que ce n'est pas à la suite d'une poursuite criminelle - ça ne devrait pas être un problème - même si ils peuvent vous demander biens des questions sur le comment et pourquoi.

Bonne chance


----------



## Cybelle24 (29 May 2008)

EAmax said:
			
		

> J'ai entendue dire que durant le proscessus  d'embauche il y avais une enquete de crédit
> 
> A quel niveaux le credits peu nuire au recrutement.



J'ai vu des gars avec des dossiers criminels et un passé connu de "bum" se faire accepter dans les forces, alors si ton problème est seulement d'ordre financier, d'après moi tu vas te faire accepter sans trop de difficulté ! hahahaha


----------



## Marin (12 Jun 2008)

Malheureusement, je ne peut être aussi positif que d'autres. 

J'ai rencontré un recruteur hier à Montréal. Parceque j'avait lu ce topic, j'ai posé la question. Voici ce qu'il m'as dis: ils tiennent compte du présent, pas des dettes du passé. Il m'as donné l'exemple d'un candidat à qui ils ont demandé de payer une dette de 200$ à Bell pour débloquer son dossier. Donc, si vous êtes en mesure de payer vos dettes rapidement, ne vous inquiètez pas. 

Dans mon cas, c'est catastrophique puisque mes dettes s'élèvent à des milliers de dollars et que j'en ait pour un bout de temps à tout payer.  Dommage, j'ai pourtant tout ce qu'il faut et ils ont besoin de gens pour mon métier au plus vite.

Je comprends mal leurs façon de voir les gens endettés. Est-ce un risque si élevé ?

Je suis peut-être un badboy mais pas un criminel. Je suis un aventurier aux finances peu organisés mais les mauvaises habitudes se changent et j'ai les qualités de mes défauts. lol Et pour travailler en mer, mes qualités pensent lourd dans la balance il me semble. Les marins sont un race un peu bizarre, pas pour rien qu'ils ont de la misère à en trouver (même dans le civil).

Anyway, morale, payez vos comptes et contraventions à temps.  ;D


----------



## geo (12 Jun 2008)

Si vous avez des dettes, c'est pas ça qui les perturbent.... c'est les dettes qui sont en retard et pour lesquelles des mesures de recouvrement (collection) sont fort probables - suite à un enrôlement.

Les saisies de salaires, des biens et tout le brouhaha que ça peut apporter est à la cause des enquêtes & la réticence à enrôler.

C'est pas toi.... ce sont ceux qui t'ont précédé


----------



## Marin (12 Jun 2008)

Je peut très bien imaginer qu'il y as possiblement des raisons que je n'imagine même pas. Mais aussi un excès de prudence. 

Dans ce cas ci, en quoi une saisie de salaire est un problème pour l'employeur ? Si problème il y as ce n'est sûrement pas majeur. Cela ne leurs coûte rien de rien. C'est mon problème si ça arrive. 

Je comprends mal en quoi je suis un risque plus élevé que par exemple un jeune de 18 ans tout frais sortit du high school qui après un an à Kingston où il vas coûter une fortune risque d'abandonner en mettant pied sur un navire pour la première fois (le taux de décrochage est élevé paraît-il). Que ce soit un élément parmis tant d'autres pour refuser une candidature médiocre, d'accord. Mais que ce soit automatiquement éliminatoire même pour une excellente candidature ou un gars qui doit un minuscule deux cent dollars, là, c'est peut-être ma fustration mais je ne comprends pas.


----------



## geo (12 Jun 2008)

Je comprends tout ça et je peu apprécier votre frustration.

malheureusement, je ne fais pas les règlements - je ne fais que les appliquer.

NB - si toi et tes créditeurs pouvez vous entendre sur un plan de remboursement - en allant vers le devant, ça pourrait être accepter par les gens au recrutement.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2008)

Marin said:
			
		

> Je peut très bien imaginer qu'il y as possiblement des raisons que je n'imagine même pas. Mais aussi un excès de prudence.
> 
> Dans ce cas ci, en quoi une saisie de salaire est un problème pour l'employeur ? Si problème il y as ce n'est sûrement pas majeur. Cela ne leurs coûte rien de rien. C'est mon problème si ça arrive.
> 
> Je comprends mal en quoi je suis un risque plus élevé que par exemple un jeune de 18 ans tout frais sortit du high school qui après un an à Kingston où il vas coûter une fortune risque d'abandonner en mettant pied sur un navire pour la première fois (le taux de décrochage est élevé paraît-il). Que ce soit un élément parmis tant d'autres pour refuser une candidature médiocre, d'accord. Mais que ce soit automatiquement éliminatoire même pour une excellente candidature ou un gars qui doit un minuscule deux cent dollars, là, c'est peut-être ma fustration mais je ne comprends pas.




 :crybaby:


----------



## Marin (12 Jun 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> NB - si toi et tes créditeurs pouvez vous entendre sur un plan de remboursement - en allant vers le devant, ça pourrait être accepter par les gens au recrutement.



Excellente nouvelle ! Voilà qui fais beaucoup plus de sens.  

Merci beaucoup à vous d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre avec des informations de qualité. 
Je vous souhaite une excellente journée.


----------

